# Bowhunters wedding



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

What a beautiful wedding. Congratulations!::cheers:


----------



## MiLyGo (Jun 3, 2009)

Beautiful and very chic! I have seen some "camo weddings" that are cute and humerous, but I have never seen one done so elegantly. Congrats!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Congrats to you both , Great pic's :thumbs_up


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

Congrats to the both of you.Must of been one awesome wedding."Great Pics"!


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

LOVE the pics girl! Giving me some more ideas:wink: Looks like it was a beautiful wedding.


----------



## misspink (Feb 18, 2009)

beautiful photos! congrats!


----------



## herTHINGarchery (Oct 12, 2009)

thanks!!! everything was hand done by me....we had a budget and my parents and I couldnt afford a fortune.....the center pieces i made...and the table runners are of gunny sack material from walmart...the glasses are borrowed mason jars from friends and family. It was a fantastic time!


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

Awesome pics...Congrats to you Both!


----------



## cortiecole (Jan 26, 2010)

LOVE IT! Beautifully done!


----------



## juttaspassion (Dec 29, 2009)

Indeed a beautiful wedding.:thumbs_up


----------



## cassilou (Feb 1, 2010)

VERY BEAUTIFUL WEDDING!!!! Congrats to both of you!!!!!


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

CONGRATS:wav: Thanks for sharing the pics! They are beautiful!


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

Awesome, great to see you two sharing the passion. the photographer was very talented and creative!


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

Looks wonderfull!! I loved the feathers in the ceterpices. I am doing an outdoors theme as well for our wedding!!


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Very Nice*

The pics are Very Nice, thanks for sharing.

As it turns out I am photographing a friends wedding this saturday. I now have some ideas for some great pics, thanks to your album. They are archers but not hunters.

Your decorations are just beautiful and very tastefully done. One of the nicest hunting themed designs I have ever seen.


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

XForce Girl said:


> The pics are Very Nice, thanks for sharing.
> 
> As it turns out I am photographing a friends wedding this saturday. I now have some ideas for some great pics, thanks to your album. They are archers but not hunters.
> 
> Your decorations are just beautiful and very tastefully done. One of the nicest hunting themed designs I have ever seen.


I agree completly sometimes "theme" weddings are just to much for my taste:nod:You did a great job!


----------



## herTHINGarchery (Oct 12, 2009)

thanks alot!!!


----------



## Mo_ArcherGirl (Mar 23, 2010)

I like it a lot!


----------



## MiLyGo (Jun 3, 2009)

Well it certainly doesn't LOOK like it was done on a budget.  Great job!


----------



## Barb Carlson (Dec 22, 2006)

Congrats to you both! Great wedding pictures.


----------



## Nikki00 (Jan 12, 2009)

Congrats!!! great job with the decorations, LOVE the cake topper idea:teeth:


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Congratulations! Thank you for sharing...Absolutely beautiful, and a great photographer!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

Divine!!!! Congrats to you both!!!


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

Congrats!!!! It looks beautiful!


----------



## BOWdacious1 (Dec 12, 2009)

Congratulations! WOW, everything about your wedding was beautifully done! Your photographer did an amazing job as well. You did not leave a detail out anywhere. I could see your centerpieces, flowers, cake, etc in any bridal magazine on the shelf. Thanks for sharing and blessings to you and your new husband.


----------



## herTHINGarchery (Oct 12, 2009)

thanks alot!!!


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow, First congratulations on your wedding. Those pictures were absolutely breath taking. I love the "earthly" look you put into your wedding! Stunning! 

May your life together last for decades!


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Outstanding! What an awesome couple. Congrats to you.


----------



## dalebow (Nov 28, 2004)

Beautiful Bride and beautiful wedding, very cool:shade:


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Congrats ~ hope you enjoy many happy years together.

Those pictures are absolutely amazing. Everything looked perfect. I loved the center pieces. Saddleman37 just bought me a new coffee table and bookshelf this weekend both handmade pine and cedar. Those center pieces gave me some ideas for some permanent floral arrangements. Loved the cake topper.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

I loved looking at your photos! What a lovely wedding, you did an amazing job with the decorations. Congratulations to you and your husband.


----------



## LK2008 (Mar 8, 2009)

Congrats! On both the wedding and finding a good man that got you into bowhunting. :teeth:


----------



## herTHINGarchery (Oct 12, 2009)

thanks everyone!! It was ALOT of work...but well worth it!


----------

